# Difference between Yellow Lab and Red Zebra



## roachslayer (Apr 29, 2015)

I just got a bunch of Cichlids given to me, dunno what species. I am a noob to cichlids so that doesn't help. Done a lot of reading, and it seems I probably have either Yellow Lab or Red Zebra, but I really dont know.

It is a family, mom, dad, several young. All plain yellow, no stripes on fins, etc. I was going to rule out Yellow Lab since often there is a black stripe, but... not always, sometimes they are plain yellow.

They have a slight orange tint to them depending on the lighting, so perhaps they are Red Zebra?

Other characteristics: They are shy. They hide under rocks and dig caves in the sand. They only come out when I add something new to the tank that they all get curious about. They also currently live with 2 huge goldfish (I know, crazy, right?) and what I think is a big sleeper Goby. They only seem to be agressive (or playful?) toward each other, chasing each other in circles on occasion.

I'll add a better pic when I can get one not hiding. If you can help identify, that would be great!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What you have is a hybrid between Yellow Labs and Red Zebras... they are quite common sadly. That is why you see characteristics of both species.


----------



## roachslayer (Apr 29, 2015)

Yeah, that would make sense. Good thing they were free, or I might be more annoyed.


----------



## roachslayer (Apr 29, 2015)

Adding a better pic. Got to thinking... could this be a female MBuna?? Not sure about the Yellow Lab / Zebra mix, as I've been looking through more pics. Mbuna's are super shy and always hiding in rocks/caves, and stay at bottom, right?

The only thing confusing to me is the guy I got them from pointed out the mom and dad - ALL yellow, and all 10 fry (now half grown) are yellow. (but Mbuna male is always blue?)


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

This is a male fish.

Not all male mbuna are blue, only in certain species.

Neither red zebras, nor Yellow Labs, nor crossbreeds of the two have blue males.


----------

